# Mitshubishi DLP



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

What are your thoughts on 3d DLP from mitshubisi? Im looking at a 65" DLP. Will it be good for gaming and computer or strictly movies?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good for gaming, not great for computer. Personally i think the 3d is better on the Panasonic sets, but the Mits gives you more size for the money.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Im not a picky person but do want quality. I have a 22" lcd for my computer so no big deal with that. Cool i might get one next month.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Why would you say not great for computer? I know the text isn't as sharp as on a flat panel or monitor but its still plenty readable. I use my htpc as my main source with my 73" and have no problems using it for web browsing if I don't feel like breaking out the laptop.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

do you prefer a DLP over plasma? Do you think the image is better or smoother?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A good PDP is a little better, but you trade a lot in cost and size.

Nick, the reason I say not great is the lack of 1:1 mapping and the geometry. You won't notice the slight geometry on normal video, but more likely on computer display. Not big problems, but not as tight as a good panel.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

So I can still get a good 3d / normal Image on a DLP with a larger screen for a lower price than a PDP. what about fast movement. PDP LCD require Image processing? 120, 240, 600 hz. DLP doesn't require this so does it move more smoothly than the lower HZ Tv's? I'm just trying to get a person's perspective and not an add or a Sales clerk at a store's advice. Thank you for your help and very useful input.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Nick, the reason I say not great is the lack of 1:1 mapping and the geometry. You won't notice the slight geometry on normal video, but more likely on computer display. Not big problems, but not as tight as a good panel.


Correct. I have two Mits DLP's and love them, but I don't use them as a computer display. The 1:1 mapping and geometry is off a bit, but never notice it when watching Blu Ray's or TV. When I throw up a test pattern, however, I notice it. I would imagine I would notice it if using it as a computer monitor.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not even really concerned using my computer with it. I much rather have my Computer separate so I can do research or whatever while the tv is in the background. I'm happy with my 22" LCD and its plenty for me... for now. I think I would prefer a LCD for the computer anyway. Thank you for your help. i think I will be getting a DLP and it will prob be a Mitsubishi.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I just read something about white and black dots? Do you know anything about this? apparently people are having problems with DLP's with dots coming up on the screen. and its a 1000 dollar fix due to some imaging thing? Is this an old problem that doesn't pertain to new DLP's or is it still an issue?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Haven't heard (or seen) anything about that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The white and black dots that can appear on a DLP device are the result of dead mirrors on the DPL chip itself.
I do not know what Mitsubishi's policy on dead pixels is but I suspect that if there is one or two dead pixels stuck on black they consider that acceptable and will not replace the light engine under warranty.
If there is a pixel is stuck on white it would probably be covered.
Just purchase the TV from a store with a liberal return policy so you can take it back without any hassels.
If there are no dead pixels after the first week of operation it is unlikely that they will show up later.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

cool. thank you for the info. that helps alot. I might also get a extended warranty just in case. and Make sure it will cover the light engine and main components.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have seen bad DMD chips on some Samsungs and RCAs. I have not seen one on a Mitsubishi. I am sure that it happens, but in the 5 or 6 years of selling them, I can't recall this problem on any of the sets that the dealers I serviced sold.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

cool... yea the info I found was Toward the Samsung DLP's and there response to customer service sucked. Samsung told them they have never heard of it and did nothing for the consumer. I read about 5 different occasions this happened and all there responses came out the same toward there Customer Service. That kinda sucks but I love Samsung products.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There is an underscan option on my 73831 when using the DVI input which does allow full viewing of the screen including start menu and such. It isn't 1:1 mapping but more than adequate if needed to view the full screen, that said I never use it. Yes there are geometery errors as well but nothing that would be distracting for web browsing, game playing or media consumption, I wouldn't try doing any design or drawing on it.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had a Samsung DLP for 5 years now and it has performed really well, no dead mirrors and aside from replacing the bulb last year (was not dead but figured it was dimmer plus I wanted a spare) I have not had any problems with it. 
Connecting a computer to a DLP is not very ideal and samsung does an underscan mode for the PC input which leaves a black border around the image.
Geometry is very good on my set but I think that is more luck than anything else.

For the money they represent a great value for a very large image as long as you don't mind the size, overscan and poor contrast compared to a plasma and higher end LCD's


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Microdisplay RPTV's like the Mitsubishi are pretty much impossible to beat in terms of price per inch. Bulb Replacement is definitely a factor. On the flip side, when you replace the Lamp, it is like having a new TV in terms of brightness.

I use on because SXRD cannot be manufactured on a Panel. Now, Sony only makes Front Projector in respect to SXRD. Sony used to make a large line of Microdisplay SXRD RPTV's, but they have been quite problematic in respect to Optical Block failures.

This manifests in "Green Blobs" and other discolorations. I have had 2 Optical Block replacements where I had a green line that went from the top to the bottom. Both times it was quite faint and only noticeable on white screens. 

Regardless, I find the picture quality to be the best of any TV I have ever seen. I honestly prefer it to my Pioneer Kuro Plasma. CNET agreed and for a time it held one of the highest ratings of any TV regardless of technology. Moreover, there were a number of highly complimentary Reviews from AV Magazines as well.

Back to the Mitsubishi. I will say that Microdisplays are more prone to repairs than Panels. Much of this is due to having moving parts such as the Color Wheel in DLP Models. 

However, Mitsubishi has been at this for a long time and seem to be doing better as far as reliability. That being said, I would purchase the longest extended warranty you can. On any other component, I would agree with the Chorus that they are a waste of money, but I really think with these it is a good idea. Moreover, the good ones offer a Lamp replacement or perhaps 2. In which case, the price comes close to a wash.

If getting a Mitsubishi I would go for an even larger one. If 3D is not of huge interest, you can find a 73 inch from last year for close to what a 3D 65 inch would cost. In addition, with last years, Mitsubishi makes an device which allows for the current 3D spec albeit at a lower resolution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The vast majority of problems that Mitsubishi has had with RP DLP sets have been unrelated to the DLP part of the set. They had extensive problems with bad caps on the rest of the chassis in the V26 ( first gen chassis) and have had some problems with boards in the later chassis, but overall, the dealers that I serviced that solde them just did not see many come back after the first generation of sets. I can only think of two bad color wheels in Mits sets in better than 5 years of servicing their DLP sets. The lamps and ballasts have also been very reliable, IME, lasting an average of probably 6K hours. They dropped the retail price on the lamps to $99 a long time ago.

I agree, for the money, you can't beat the value in these sets. They are not perfect but no set is, and for most purposes they are very good if the space is not an issue.


----------

